# My first hardwood floor install.



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's the picture from outside of the room. 











Here's a close up of the transition between the old floor and the new floor.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

A little bit difference, but it still looks ok ;-)


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks. I'm not a big fan of the old hardwood in the house. Its a bit of an orange color. The new stuff is solid 3/4" per finished red oak from lumber liquidators. I really like it. I looked around for the narrow planks, but nobody made it. 2 1/4" was the smallest width. Has anyone see the hardwood that is 1.5" wide?


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

liquidvw said:


> Has anyone see the hardwood that is 1.5" wide?


We have 1.5" wide solid oak flooring also here in Rochester, NY.

http://rochesterhardwoodfloor.com/index.cfm

Here is a local company that sells/installs the narrow type strip flooring.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like a pretty fine job to me, well done. :thumbup:

It might be just age that has given the older wood that patina. Quite likely depends on what has been applied to it over the years in the way of waxes and cleaners and so on.


----------

